# [Guide] [Video] ROM Reviews and Tutorials



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

These are ROM reviews and Tutorials for the VZW Galaxy S3

I try to keep as up to date as possible with my reviews so if something new comes out check back to get a sneak peek before you flash.

If you have any request post them and I'll try to get to them as well.

JellyBeans build 3






Jelly Beans build 2






Beans Custom Build 15






CleanRom 3.0 Review.

https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player

How to install a custom rom..Generic.

https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player

Synergy r77 review.

https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player

Beans Custom Build 14 review.

https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player

AOKP official build 4
https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player

How to use Aroma Installer

https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player

Clean ROM 2.5

https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player

Jellywiz 7 hybrid
https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player

Synergyrom JB .2 beta

https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

For more check out my YouTube Page... http://www.youtube.com/user/AndroidUniversity?feature=guide


----------



## kjennings15 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for doing this Hobart. You should Label each video to avoid endless clicking or hyperlink with text. Example:

*Bean's Rom Reviews:*
LINK
LINK
LINK

*How to **install a custom ROM:*
Link


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

kjennings15 said:


> Thanks for doing this Hobart. You should Label each video to avoid endless clicking or hyperlink with text. Example:
> 
> *Bean's Rom Reviews:*
> LINK
> ...


Gotcha

For more check out my YouTube Page... http://www.youtube.com/user/AndroidUniversity?feature=guide


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

Oops


----------

